# Information On These 3 Campgrounds



## Eddie (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey,

Getting ready for a trip and was just wondering if anybody stayed at these campgrounds:
Niagara Falls Koa
Cooperstown Shadow Brook
Williamsport South Koa

Any info would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't, but our "camping buddies" spent a week at the Niagara Falls KOA last fall. They had a good time, and I didn't hear any complaints about the place.

We're camping with them this weekend. If it's not too late for you, I'll ask them if there is anything worth knowing about that KOA.

Doug


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

There've been a few of us that have done Niagara Falls this year. We didn't do the KOA, but chose Branches of Niagara instead. We did a drive through of Four Mile Creek and will do that the next time we are in the area. Not that we didn't like Branches, it was very nice, new , clean and offered enough for the kids, but the State Park was beautiful.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We stayed at the KOA last fall. Our site was a pull through and I think most of there sites are. Some of the sites are water and electric only and some of the back to back sites are 30a/50a. I had to borrow a 50 amp adapter to power our OB. There is a kids play center and a dog play area. It is a nice campground with clean washrooms/restrooms. The Falls are less than 15 minutes from the campground. We had a nice time there and would go back. James


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Eddie said:


> Getting ready for a trip and was just wondering if anybody stayed at these campgrounds:
> Niagara Falls Koa
> Cooperstown Shadow Brook
> Williamsport South Koa


I stayed at the Niagara Falls KOA in July. It's about 12 miles from the Falls, in a very rural area all by itself. It has all the amenities one expects from a KOA: a pool, a little store, a playground, and rental bikes. It has back-in as well as pull-thru sites. It's nothing special but it is clean and quiet. The sites are either grass or gravel relatively close together. We like KOA's because they're like McDonald's to us, not the greatest in the world, but you'll always know what you're getting into. Here's a photo I shot of Niagara Falls while I was there (and yes it was raining).









While in Cooperstown a couple of nights earlier, we also stayed at the Shadow Brook Campground - beautiful at sunset (that's my OB above the blue paddleboats)









It, too, is in a very rural setting, with the campsites all around a two acre pond (with excellent fishing and the paddleboats). The campground is clean and the sites are all on grass. There's a pool and a playground. While walking my dogs across the street from the campground in the woods, I discovered about a dozen hulks of rusting Saabs, fortunately I had my camera with me and shot a number of photos, and this one was my favorite:










Sorry, but I was never at the Williamsport campground.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> There've been a few of us that have done Niagara Falls this year. We didn't do the KOA, but chose Branches of Niagara instead. We did a drive through of Four Mile Creek and will do that the next time we are in the area. Not that we didn't like Branches, it was very nice, new , clean and offered enough for the kids, but the State Park was beautiful.


We also stayed at Branches of Niagara and its new for 2010; however, in time, I believe this campground will be really nice. We also noticed a KOA nearby, but, it appeared the campsites where on top of each other. Although they were tight in the KOA, it did look nice.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I asked our friends about the Niagara KOA. They said it's a nice campground, but very crowded during the summer. This time of year, they said you'd almost have the place to your self.

Doug


----------

